# yhteyttää



## Gavril

_yhteyttää _has the specific, scientific meaning "photosynthesize", but does it have any other, more everyday meanings? I've seen it translated as "assimilate" (by the sanakirja.org dictionary), but I'm not sure if this is a reliable translation.

Would it be appropriate to say, e.g.,

_Hän on yhteyttänyt kaikki oppimansa aineet loistavaksi väitöskirjaksi.

_Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Nykysuomen sanakirja:
*yhteyttää*
- - -
*2.* _harv._ yhdistää, yhtenäistää. Yhteyttää hajanainen kansa.

So your example is appropriate although rare.


----------



## zandra16

I  would say "_Hän on yhdistänyt kaikki oppimansa aineet loistavaksi väitöskirjaksi._"

_Hän on yhteyttänyt kaikki oppimansa aineet loistavaksi väitöskirjaksi _ sounds a bit weird. I think everyone would understand this sentence, it just doesn't sound exaclty correct.

Hope this helped a little!


----------

